# Verpflichtungserklarung for Students



## Valeriana (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm now in Germany to study as a student. I have my appointment for getting my residence permit at the end of October. My fiance (a German citizen) and I have already visited the Auslanderbehorde to get advice on all the documentation I will need in order to successfully apply for residency as a student. 

However, one part that confused both of us was when we came to the topic of the verpflichtungserklarung. The guy that was giving us all the paperwork told us that whoever signs as my sponsor must not only prove their income, but they must also deposit EUR 650 into my bank account every single month. 

It's this second part that I'm finding confusing and my fiance and his family are finding concerning. My current living situation means I won't even spend EUR 300 a month (I don't have major bills as I'm living with my fiance, who owns his own house and is not asking any rent or utility compensation from me), much less EUR 650. I also can't find anything in the Verpflichtungserklarung documentation or anything online suggesting that they need to do this. The only thing I've seen is "prove they're capable of financing your stay and paying your bills if you cannot". 

Is this a legitimate requirement? Does the Auslanderbehorde actually need to see bank statements every month proving this?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Sometimes for students they want to see €8000 in a blocked account, from which you can only withdraw monthly installments so that it lasts until the end of the school year. It sounds like they're asking for something similar here. In this case the thinking might be that your fiance needs to guarantee steady income for you to finish the year even if you have a fight, break up and move out.

There are two ways I'd approach this. One, have your fiance write a letter and set out the fact that you're living rent-free plus details of your budget for the year and where the money's coming from etc. and hope that's sufficient. Two, much simpler, set up an account into which your fiance deposits €650 each month, then pay it back as soon as you have your residence permit taken care of. What constitutes proof is up to the Ausländerbehörde, and individual Beamter seem to have a fair bit of discretion on these questions.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

You 'll need a deposit of 8700E/year 
https://www.study-in.de/en/plan-your-studies/requirements/8000-euros-for-one-year_27533.php


----------

